# False Emperor?



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

i keep seeing comments from chaos forces as to the false emperor and i know they mean the one on the throne but then who is the real emperor to them?

i know some of you will say horus is the real emperor to chaos but he is totally obliterated and wont be taking the helm of a conquered imperium any time soon. and even if he was brought back i get the sense that abbadon has utter contempt for his failings and no doubt that feeling as spread through the black legion and maybe some of the others. 

so if chaos was successful in removing Him On Earth who would be the new emperor and if horus was brought back by some chaos sorcery how would that go down with the chaos generals?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

They don't mean he's a false emperor as if there is actually a true one. Just that he isn't the Emperor of Man, or that he doesn't deserve the title. There would be no new Emperor if they managed to kill him, the chaos gods would rule instead


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Abaddon's a flunkie. He's incompetent on a whole new level for chaos. I still think it's amazing that the chaos gods haven't flushed him down the toilet yet...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Initially the term was uttered by Sevatar, first captain of the Night Lords Legion. Considering neither Curze or the Night Lords were known to revere Horus to the extent other Legions and Primarchs were - they only joined Horus to seek justice against an Emperor they percieved as having betrayed them - I think it's safe to say that Sevatar used the phrase to emphasise their view that the Emperor wasn't worthy of rulership of mankind, not because there was another more worthier claimant to the title.

But as the phrase spread through the Legions, I imagine it was used in reference to there being a True Emperor, that of course being Horus Lupercal.

Now, it may used by some to refer to Abaddon as being the true Emperor (after all it is said he wants to forge an Empire of Chaos from the ashes of the Imperium), it may still also be used by some to refer to Horus being the True Emperor, whether they believe he will return or whether they just refer to him in memory. Or it may be used by others simply to refer to the Emperor not being worthy of ruling mankind.



Imperious said:


> Abaddon's a flunkie. He's incompetent on a whole new level for chaos. I still think it's amazing that the chaos gods haven't flushed him down the toilet yet...


Let's not start that again, I think it's safe to say he is *not* a failure - which has been discussed in countless threads now.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Imperious said:


> Abaddon's a flunkie. He's incompetent on a whole new level for chaos. I still think it's amazing that the chaos gods haven't flushed him down the toilet yet...


Here we go again. Cue pro-Abaddon guys popping up to defend him and other anti-Abaddon guys popping up to argue against them.

Edit: Ninja'd. I knew COTE would be replying to that, just didn't expect him so soon. Thanks for heading off that one though. I mean, we had this conversation very recently for like the millionth time.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Agreed. Different topic...


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Chompy Bits said:


> Here we go again. Cue pro-Abaddon guys popping up to defend him and other anti-Abaddon guys popping up to argue against them.


The Army of Abbawin!

The Failaddon Host!

Who will win the epic clash between these two forces!? I know who will lose. This thread.


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

Abbawin. Sounds like Swedish 70s tunes...


----------



## DeathsShadow (Oct 12, 2010)

this is how it was explained to me. the emperor fashions himself as a god over man where as the forces of chaos predominatly worship the four gods so they call him the false emperor because hes claiim of being devine/immortal/all powerful etc etc is false whe compared to the gods


----------



## Imperious (May 20, 2009)

The emperor has never fashioned himself as a "god". In fact, he discouraged it.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Depends who you believe. Or if there were ulterior motives behind the Imperial Truth.


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

he was the emperor tothem all until the traitor leigons decided that he had abandoned the whole concept of the great crusade and with lorgars discovery of the true gods it started the path to ruin. 
False emperor is as has been said the term used as they no longer believe he is what he once was or indeed is worthy of the emperor title anylonger


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Imperious said:


> The emperor has never fashioned himself as a "god". In fact, he discouraged it.


if thats the case then First Heretic got it all wrong when he allowed Lorgar and the word bearers to worship him as a god for two centuries. if he discouraged it so verhmantly then he would have dealt with them a lot sooner then he had done


----------



## DeathsShadow (Oct 12, 2010)

his followers worship him as a god. though my words probably should have said "he is fashioned as a god" instead.


----------



## Darkoan (Oct 18, 2010)

gothik said:


> if thats the case then First Heretic got it all wrong when he allowed Lorgar and the word bearers to worship him as a god for two centuries. if he discouraged it so verhmantly then he would have dealt with them a lot sooner then he had done



I think that's taking it a bit extreme - I dont think at any stage the Emperor condoned Lorgar's actions, rather let it slide and/or did not realise the full extent of his worship. The Emperor's vehemence was directed to alot of things in the Great Crusade - perhaps he was exercising fatherly patience, maybe he had mixed reports.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

He probably didnt think Lorgar's worship was radical and more a show of faith and support. And i think CoTE is spot on. 

I venerate the Chaos pantheon. The Imperial truth is a sham!! The only truth is Chaos!


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Darkoan said:


> I think that's taking it a bit extreme - I dont think at any stage the Emperor condoned Lorgar's actions, rather let it slide and/or did not realise the full extent of his worship. The Emperor's vehemence was directed to alot of things in the Great Crusade - perhaps he was exercising fatherly patience, maybe he had mixed reports.


Silence and inaction in this regard is a form of condonation.

As for him having mixed reports? No. He knew full well Lorgar was deifying him. He even allowed the festivals on Colchis to occur upon Lorgar's discovery which directly celebrated him as a god in his presence, and he didn't do anything to prevent them.

But the real canker was that he allowed Lorgar and his Legion to join the Great Crusade still as austere worshippers of the God-Emperor, spreading their faith throughout the galaxy. And they weren't chastised for an entire century for such behaviour.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Maybe he thought they would tire worshipping him. IMO


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Nah, that`s a setup for a future plot twist imo. 

False Emperor is accurate. In any case, he never really ruled the Imperium, he simply provided the vision and the kickstart. Once things were underway it was all Malcador and the councils that oversaw everything. 

I wonder what he thought to do once the crusade was complete? So humanity is in control. Now what?


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> As for him having mixed reports? No. He knew full well Lorgar was deifying him. He even allowed the festivals on Colchis to occur upon Lorgar's discovery which directly celebrated him as a god in his presence, and he didn't do anything to prevent them.


lol what and ego trip :laugh:


----------



## increaso (Jun 5, 2010)

Whilst I was reading The First Heretic I did wonder whether 'False Emperor' could be intepreted more along the line of 'the liar', like the Emperor of Lies, but more catchy?

Slightly off topic: I cannot believe that the Emperor had no idea what was going on.


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

My interpretation of the 'False Emperor' is that the Emperor denied the truth that there were gods and divine beings in the Galaxy. 

Prior to the death of Horus, I believe it was more so a title given to Him on Earth simply because he had no other name than 'Emperor', and that name directly implied that he, by simple right of his existance, was the Emperor of All Humanity. The Traitor Legions did not feel he was their emperor, and therefore the title.

Following the death of Horus -- I personally believe the title was corrupted to be more along the lines of 'you claimed you were not a god, yet they worship you! You dare to believe yourself a god when there was true gods in the universe!'.

At least, thats how I preceive it.


----------

